# Guide for installing and troubleshooting Motorola cards



## crazi4tv (Nov 1, 2008)

This is a guide for either technicians or customer self-installations and for help with troubleshooting various Motorola Cablecard issues. This is meant for assistance, discussion and to gather additional information on installing Cablecards and troubleshooting them. Also, the pairing process and activation signals may differ depending on the cable provider. Cisco (formerly Scientific Atlanta) cards display different information on the Conditional Access screen and the pairing process is different, however the troubleshooting information should be useful.

I did not put this guide together under the authorization of TiVo, but rather from my own personal (& professional) experience.

IMPORTANT -To receive encrypted channels, there must be Host & Data numbers on your cable account and paired to the correct card! TiVo will receive ALL channels (except for cable VOD) depending on Authorization. There are some cable companies that do not pair their CableCARDs at this time.

_*Users should run Guided Setup several days before the Cablecard installation (select Install Cablecards later). This will ensure the TiVo is operating properly and to verify that it downloads the latest software.
*_
*CableCARD Overview*
CableCARDs are two-way devices, in other words they can receive data or communications (downstream) from the cable plant and transmit information back (upstream) which allows them to receive advanced cable services such as video on demand (VOD), IPPV, Caller ID, and other interactive services and applications provided by the cable company. *HOWEVER*, the two-way communication depends on the compatibility of the Host device the CableCARD is inserted into. Host devices such as TiVo and pre 2009 HDTV's are configured for only one-way communication with the cable provider; the CableCARD can receive information from the cable provider, but is unable to send information. Host devices such as Motorola and Cisco cable STB's and Tru2way HDTV's are configured for interactive two-way communications; the CableCARD is capable of receiving and sending communications to the cable provider.

The purpose of CableCARDs is to decrypt channels that the customer subscribes to, and to decode copy protection. In order to activate the CableCARD, the cable provider sends signals which are a series of EMMs (entitlement management messages) that give the CableCARDs the ability to display the channels to which the customer is subscribed to view. If the wrong activation signals are sent or sent in the incorrect order, the CableCARD does not receive enough information to activate, or will activate enough to get a channel map, but no EMMs. The result is that only unencrypted channels will display. If the CableCARD is activated but not paired, encrypted channels _may_ display but premium movie channels may not. When a high level copy protected channel is tuned to, a screen (MMI/Pairing Screen) may appear with a message that the customer needs to call their cable provider.

*S-CARD*: A Single-Stream CableCARD which can decrypt only 1 channel at a time. 
*M-Card*: A Multi-Stream CableCARD which can decrypt 1-6 channels at the same time. This card can operate in S-Mode or M-Mode when instructed by the Host.
*S-Mode*: The operating mode of the interface which is being used in single-stream mode.
*M-Mode*: The operating mode of the interface which is being used in multi-stream mode.
*S-Host*: A Host device that operates exclusively in the S-Mode. Example: TiVo Series 3
*M-Host*: A Host device that operates in M-Mode. Example: TiVo HD & Premiere

*HIT* - A common term for EMM. This tells the CableCARD which channels and services it is authorized to receive and/or decrypt.
*INITIALIZE* - A command the cable provider sends to load/re-load data such as the channel map. This resets the card which may cause the 161-4 message to display.
*CableCARD Validation* - The cable provider system sends this message to the card with the validated IDs to authorize the devices to receive copy-protected content.
*Headend*: The electronic control center of a cable system. This is the site of the receiving antenna and the signal processing equipment essential to proper functioning of a cable system. It acts as the source of cable signals, services and conditional access control.

TiVo Premiere will only operate using one M-Card.

TiVo HD DVRs require either 1 M-Card (insert in slot 1) or 2 S-Cards. If an M-Card is installed in slot 1, the DVR will ignore any CableCARD installed in slot 2.

Series3 HD DVR run all CableCARDs in single-stream mode, so this model DVR always requires 2 CableCARDS which can be M-Cards, S-Cards, or a combination of the two. (I recommend 2 S-Cards) Card in slot 1 must be installed, paired & activated before the card in slot 2 is installed

*CableCARD installation in a TiVo* Premiere (single slot on back panel), Series3 (slots in back panel, one on top of the other) & HD DVR (side-by-side slots in front panel):

1.Insert a CableCARD into slot 1 (the right slot on the HD, bottom slot on Series 3) on the TiVo DVR. Make note of the serial number of the card placed in this slot.

Within a few minutes, the gray CableCARD *MMI/Pairing screen* should appear. Be patient. If the pairing screen does not display, on the CableCARD™ Decoders screen highlight Configure CableCARD 1→CableCARD Menu→CableCARD Pairing. The CableCARD may take a minute or two to be recognized. Obtain the Host & Data. Cable provider will need to enter them into inventory and pair the Host to the correct card.

*Host:* Unique 13 digit number assigned to the device the CableCARD is inserted into. The first three numbers identifies the manufacturer of the Host device (TiVo will generally begin with 035). Each tuner will have its own unique Host ID.
*Data:* An 11 digit number which is generated between the Host and the CableCARD.
*Unit Address:* This identifies the CableCARD inserted into the Host device. On the cable providers system, the CableCARD has two sets of identifiable numbers. One is the serial number which is imprinted on the card itself, the other is the Unit Address which is attached to the card in the providers system.

2.On the Pairing screen, look for the Host & Data. Your cable provider will need to enter them into their system and then pair them to the Cablecard. *Ask the person who paired the card to read back to you or to the technician the information they entered on their system to verify that it matches identically to what is displayed on your Pairing screen.*

3.Your cable provider will need to activate the card sending these signals in this sequence: Cablecard Validation, Initialize, HIT. (signal types may vary per cable provider) Channels will not begin to download until the card is activated.

4.Press CLEAR on the TiVo remote to exit the Pairing screen, and then highlight GO BACK until you reach the CableCARD™ Decoders screen. Highlight Configure CableCARD1 and press SELECT.

TiVo software has a *Test Channels* feature that uses the information in the channel map to tune to each channel, display the channel information provided by the channel map, and display the video on the frequency the channel map is specifying for the channel. Encrypted channels will be viewable only if the CableCARD has been successfully activated and paired.

5.Highlight *Test Channels* and press the SELECT button. If you see a warning message referring to a recording interruption, select *"OK, access this setting"*.

You will see the message *"No channels available"* (channel map is downloading) or *"Please Wait&#8230;Acquiring Channels"* (card is searching for a channel map), and then video should appear within a couple of minutes: BE PATIENT

6.Press the CHAN ▲/▼button to make sure the card is receiving channels. Then, using the number buttons on the remote, enter the numbers of various encrypted channels to make sure the card is decrypting properly. HD channels may take a couple of minutes longer to download than non HD channels.

7.When the test is complete, on the remote press CLEAR to return to the menu, then highlight GO BACK on the CableCARD 1 screen and then press SELECT to return to the CableCARD™ Decoders screen.

8.If installing a second card, repeat steps 1 through 6, except choose Configure CableCARD2.

****Channels should begin downloading within 5 minutes-not 45 minutes or longer as cable providers would lead you to believe- if the pairing was done properly and if the correct activation signals were sent in the correct sequence. Do not let the technician leave until all channels are working. If they have not downloaded, there was something done incorrectly during the pairing and/or activation process. The only exception would be if the cable providers signals are backed up.

_Notes for installation process:_
•If an error code is displayed that begins with "*161-*", it is being generated by the CableCARD. These errors indicate failures at different steps in the low-level communications protocols between the CableCARD and the DVR. If error *161-4* is displayed, this is normal and can be ignored, press Go Back on the remote. Essentially it means that the CableCARD received an "initialization" from the cable provider and is resetting. If *161-1* appears, it usually indicates the CableCARD is faulty.

•If you lose your place, press the TiVo button on the remote. From the TiVo Central® screen, select Messages & Settings→Settings→Remote CableCARD Devices→CableCARD™ Decoder.

•To view the CableCARD MMI/Pairing screen, select the card from the CableCARD™ Decoders screen→Configure CableCARD→CableCARD Menu. If pressing the TiVo button does not take you to TiVo Central®, remove one CableCARD and re-insert it to display the CableCARD screens.

•You may be prompted to run *Guided Setup* if the number of CableCARDs in the DVR has changed, such as switching from 2 S-Cards to 1 M-Card or vice versa. You will also need to run *Guided Setup* if the channel is missing in the Live Guide. Check the *Channel List* screen. From the TiVo Central® screen, select Messages & Settings→Settings→Channels→Channel List. Place a checkmark next to any subscribed channel.

*Conditional Access & Network Setup* screen descriptions. Detail may vary according to the channels the customer subscribes to and the version of the CableCARD firmware.

*•Encryption*: (Data Encryption Standard)
•*Connected: yes* - Cable provider Headend has turned on service to the CableCARD (Single-Stream)
•*Con: yes* - Cable provider Headend has turned on service to the CableCARD (Multi-Stream)
•*EnabledByCP:yes* - Copy Protection is enabled on the channel the tuner is locked onto.
•*Auth: SUBSCRIBED or S *(Copy Protection Authentication)- CableCARD is authorized to decrypt the current channel the tuner is tuned to.
•*Auth: Not_Authorized, NS or N* - CableCARD is activated, but is not authorized to decrypt the current channel the tuner is tuned to.
•*Auth:MP* - Indicates that a message that is supposed to be in the activation stream coming from the cable provider Headend is missing. (Multi-Stream)
*•Auth:MPK* - Indicates that a message that is supposed to be in the activation stream coming from the cable provider Headend is missing. (Single-Stream)
•*Host Validation: VALID* - Cable provider Headend has verified the Host ID is valid and/or card is paired(Single-Stream) 
•*Host Validation: Unknown* - Cable provider Headend has not been able to verify the Host ID is valid and/or card is not paired
•*Val:V* - Cable provider Headend has verified the Host ID is valid and/or card is properly paired (Multi-Stream)
•*Val:?* - Cable provider Headend has not been able to verify the Host ID is valid and/or card is not paired
•*ActivePrg<1>* - Means the CableCARD is running in multi-stream mode, and the current channel is being displayed on tuner 1. (if the card is single-stream, this will not display)
•*ActivePrg:<0>* - 0 is tuner 2
•*Copy Protection Key*: Enabled (The Copy Protection Key derived between the Card and Host, and used by the Card to CP-scramble protected content sent to the Host). 
*•CCI*: (Copy Control Information) is passed from the CableCARD to the Host across the data channel to inform the Host device of the level of copy protection required. CCI 0x00 means the card is not copy protected, a value greater than 0x00 such as 0x01 means the channel is copy protected.
*•ECM*: (Entitlement Control Message) Key needed to decrypt the channel.
•*EMM*: (Entitlement Management Message) - When activation signals are sent to the cards, the cable provider send a series of EMMs that give CableCARDs the ability to display the channels that the customer subscribes to. 
•*Messages or OOB Msg*: - This displays the number of messages the CableCARD has received from the Headend on the OOB frequency. If this value is zero or stays static when you exit and then redisplay the screen, then the CableCARD is not communicating with the Headend.
•*VCID*: Virtual Channel Table ID - (Multi-Stream cards only) This screen gives the ID of the channel map that is currently stored on the CableCARD. A channel map of 0 means the CableCARD did not receive a channel map.
*•Status:TUNED_STATE* - The CableCARD is connected to the Headend on the OOB frequency. (Single_stream)
*•Status:NOT_TUNED* - CableCARD is unable to locate an OOB signal. (Single-Stream)
*•OOB* - (Out of band) Broadband connection that the cable provider Headend uses to send CableCARDs the information they need to tune to digital channels, decrypt them, and decode copy protection.

*Validation*: The process of reporting the Host ID to the Headend, checking it against a revocation list, reporting the validated Host ID back to the CableCARD, and the CableCARD confirms it matches the devices' Host ID. Once this process has been completed, the Host & Data will display on the *MMI/Pairing* screen.

*TROUBLESHOOTING*

*Missing One Channel or an entire Cable Tier. Can View Guide Data but No Picture*
Issue- CableCARD is paired, but is not authorized to display the encrypted channel:
*A-* This is usually due to an error in the way the account is set up - missing or incorrect billing codes. *B-* The CableCARD did not receive the proper activation signal. *C-* The channel is not included in the subscribed cable package.

The *Conditional Access* screen shows the statistics for the channel the CableCARD is currently tuned to. If an activation signal has been sent to the CableCARD but you can only see unencrypted channels or a channel banner with program information but no picture, check the *Auth* setting on the *Conditional Access* screen. Tune to a missing subscribed channel, press RECORD on the remote. To view this screen:

Press the TiVo button and select Messages & Settings→Settings→Remote CableCARD & Devices→ CableCARD™ Decoder→ Configure CableCARD (1 or 2 - whichever is having the problem)→CableCARD Menu→Conditional Access.

If the TiVo is tuned to a non-encrypted channel, only partial information may display on the Conditional Access screen.

If the *Auth* setting is anything other than *Subscribed* (for S-CARD) or *S* (for M-CARD), ask your cable provider to verify that the missing channel is included in your cable package and to also verify that the correct service codes are on the account. Then, they will need to send activation signals to the card(s) which are: Cablecard Validation, Initialize, HIT. Signal types may vary according to the cable provider.

*Black/Gray Screen or MMI/Pairing screen on Encrypted Channels*
For a CableCARD to display programming on encrypted channels, the CableCARD must be paired and also subscribed to the channel. On the *Conditional Access* screen, if either *Host Validation: Unknown *or *Val: ?* is displayed, the Headend was unable to verify the Host ID is valid or the card has not been properly paired. A common problem with Series 3 which requires two cards is that the cable provider will enter the Host & Data correctly into their system, but then pair them to the wrong card.

*Issue - A-* CableCARD is authorized to display the channel but the Host ID has not been validated by the Headend. *B-* The CableCARD is unpaired or paired incorrectly. Example: the Host ID is correct, but the Data ID is incorrect.

1.Write down the Host, Data and Unit Address that is displayed on the *MMI/Pairing* screen. Ask your cable provider to read to you what is attached to the CableCARD on your account. If there are two CableCARDs installed, it is imperative that you ask your cable provider to also verify the Unit Address on their system in order to confirm if the Host & Data is paired to the correct card. If any of the pairing information in their system is incorrect, it must be updated and then the card needs to be activated. After verifying pairing information, proceed to step 2 only if channels are still blank.

2. Restart the DVR. (See Restart or Powercycle the DVR).This resets both the DVR and the CableCARDs, which may resolve a communication problem between the CableCARDs and the host.

Refer to CableCARD is stuck on *"Please Wait&#8230;Acquiring Channels"* if cards are paired correctly.

*CableCARD is stuck on "Please Wait&#8230; Acquiring Channels"*
Cable providers can broadcast their digital channels on any frequency they want. A channel map gives the tuning frequency and station call sign for every channel in the lineup. The Headend sends the channel map to the CableCARD so that the host device knows which frequency to tune to for each channel.

While a CableCARD is downloading a channel map, the message *"No channels available"* will display. When the CableCARD is searching for a signal *"Please Wait...Acquiring Channels"* is displayed. If this message does not change after 10 minutes, it means that the CableCARD is unable to acquire a channel map, either because the CableCARD was never activated, not paired correctly, not receiving a signal, or incorrect connections (coax must be connected to Cable In jack). In rare cases, the cable provider may have the incorrect Headend code entered on the cable account.

1.Confirm that there is a valid OOB connection. Refer to Checking the OOB Connection to the Headend for instructions on how the check this. If a technician is at the home, he should take signal readings at the outlet. CableCARDs are extremely sensitive to signal deviation.

2.Tune to a missing channel, press RECORD on the remote. (this locks the tuner onto that channel)

3. Access the TiVo Diagnostics screen. From TiVo CENTRAL, select Messages & Settings→Account & System Information→Diagnostics. Look for *Channel List Received: YES*. If *No* is displayed, the channel map has not downloaded.

4. Verify the Host & Data has been properly paired to the CableCARD. Once pairing has been confirmed, the cable provider needs to send the proper sequence of activation signals: Cablecard Validation, Initialize, Hit.

Check the Conditional Access screen. If this screen shows *Connected: no*, the Headend has not turned on service to the CableCARD.

*Checking Signal Connections*
1.Tune to a missing channel and press RECORD on the remote. From TiVo CENTRAL, select Messages & Settings→Account & System Information→Diagnostics.

2.On the *Diagnostics screen*, use the CHAN DOWN button to scroll down to check the *OOB Signal Lock*. If it is *Yes*, the signal connection is OK, if it is *No* go to step 3.

3.Partially eject the CableCARDs from the DVR so that they are disconnected from the slot. Press the LIVE TV button on the TiVo remote control.

4.If you see video, the CableCARD activation was not successful. See section Checking the OOB Connection to the Headend. If you do NOT see video, go to Step 5.

5.Plug the RF cable connection directly into the TV. If there is video, go to step 6. If there is no video, check the signal at the outlet & perform normal troubleshooting.

6.Reconnect the cable to the DVR and try the following in order. Press the Live TV button and check for video after each step.
*A.*Check the cable connection on the back of the DVR. Make sure the RF cable is securely attached to the CABLE connector.
*B.*Press the INPUT button on your TV remote control to cycle through the settings. The input setting must match the physical connection between the DVR and the TV (HDMI or composite, for example).
*C.*Press the FORMAT button on the front of the DVR to cycle through the settings. This ensures that the DVR is sending a compatible signal to the TV.
*D.*If there are any splitters installed, remove them and then reattach the RF cable to the DVR.

7.Restart the DVR. After the DVR restarts press the LIVE TV button. If you still cannot see video, you will need to contact TiVo Customer Support.

*Checking the OOB Connection to the Headend*
The *OOB Msg/Messages* setting displays the number of messages the CableCARD has received from the Headend. The Headend uses the OOB to send CableCARDs the information they need to tune to digital channels, decrypt them, and decode copy protection. When a CableCARD is inserted in a TiVo DVR, it begins to "hunt" for the OOB signal over a range of frequencies. If the CableCARD cannot find an OOB signal on any of these frequencies, *Network Setup* displays *Status: NOT_TUNED* for a Single-Stream card, *Messages: 0*0 for a Multi-Stream card.

To troubleshoot this issue:
1.If neither CableCARD can acquire channels, complete the troubleshooting steps in CableCARD Is Stuck on "Please Wait&#8230;Acquiring channels" to determine if the DVR is receiving a signal.

2.Press the TiVo button and select Messages & Settings→Settings→Remote CableCARD Devices→CableCARD™ Decoder→Configure CableCARD (1 or 2 - whichever is having the problem)→CableCARD Menu→Network Setup.

3.In *Network Setup*, check the *Status* and *OOB Msgs* setting. 
*•*If the *OOB Msgs/Messages* count is NOT zero, write down the number and then go to Step 4.
*•*If the Status is anything other than *TUNED_STATE*, OOB Msgs or Messages count is 0 (zero), the CableCARD is not receiving a signal. The problem is either with the activation, loose/incorrect connection, no incoming signal from the Headend or with the CableCARD itself.

4.Press CLEAR on the remote to exit Network Setup and then select Network Setup from the CableCARD menu to return to this screen.

*•*If the *OOB Msgs/Messages* count increased, it means the CableCARD is receiving cable signal. If it has been more than 5 minutes since the CableCARD began acquiring channels, an initialize signal needs to be sent.
*•*If the *OOB Msgs/Messages* count does not increase, it means the CableCARD is not receiving a signal. Proceed to step 5.

5.Try the following, in order. After each step, press the LIVE TV button on the TiVo remote control to check the signal.

*A.*Plug the RF cable connection directly into the TV. If there is video, go to B. If no video, check connections, signal at outlet, splitters, etc.
*B.*Check the cable connection on the back of the DVR. Make sure the RF cable is securely attached to the Cable connector & connected to the Cable In jack.
*C.*Press the INPUT button on the TiVo remote control to cycle through the settings. The Input setting must match the physical connection between the DVR and the TV.
*D.*If there are any splitters installed, remove them and then reattach the RF cable to the DVR.
*E.*Restart the DVR.

*
Confirming CableCARD Pairing & Which Channels the Card is Subscribed To*
To view the status for a particular channel or confirm which channel the CableCARD is subscribed to:

1.Tune to a channel in LIVE TV and press RECORD to lock the tuner to that channel. Make a note of the channel number.

2.If there is more than one CableCARD, go to Messages & Settings→Settings→Account & System Information→Diagnostics. Find the channel number in the list (if necessary, use the CHAN DOWN button to scroll down), and then scroll down to find the CableCARD association listed for the channel.

3.Press the ◄ arrow button to return to the *Account & System Information* screen.

4.Select CableCARD™ Decoders→Configure CableCARD 1 or 2→CableCARD menu, and then select a menu item to view the information for the card. If you contact your cable provider, ask them to read to you what the Host & Data is on your cable account. If it does not match, it must be updated. If the Host & Data is missing on the account, the cable provider must add them into their system & pair them to the correct card(s).

5.For each missing channel or block of channels, repeat steps 1-4.

*Checking signal lock and signal strength*
If you notice "tiling" or "pixilation" on channels, this is an indication of signal related issues. If a signal is too weak or high it interferes with the ability of the DVR to display a clear picture and will require a technician to adjust the signal to the proper level. Use the Signal Strength Meter to determine if the DVR is receiving a signal sufficient strength for a clear picture.

1. From TiVo Central, select Messages & Settings→Settings→Channels→Signal Strength-Cable.
2. Press SELECT to display the Signal Strength Meter. A warning message will appear indicating that using this function will stop all recordings.
3. Highlight *OK, access this setting* and press SELECT. The meter should appear.
4. Press CHAN ▲/▼ to check the signal on each of the digital channels. A signal strength of 80-99 is ideal. Press CLEAR to exit the Signal Strength Meter screen.

*How to Restart or Power cycle the DVR*

1.From TiVo Central, select Read New Messages & Settings.

2.From the TiVo Messages & Settings screen, select Restart or Reset System.

3.From the Restart or Reset System screen, select Restart the TiVo DVR.

4.On the remote, press the Thumbs Down button three times and press Enter.

5.If restarting the DVR does not resolve the issue, power cycle the DVR. To power cycle the DVR, remove both the power and the phone cords or Ethernet from the back of the DVR, wait 15 seconds, then reinsert the power and phone/ethernet cords.

*Miscellaneous Troubleshooting & Information*
TiVo DVRs have a general troubleshooting screen. To access it go to TiVo Central → Messages & Settings→Troubleshooting

*Screen with message "Searching for Signal".*
*•*Try changing channels. If the message appears on just a few channels, you may be tuned to an unsubscribed channel.
*•*Check signal levels. Refer to section *Checking signal lock and signal strength*. This issue may be caused by either a low signal or one that is too hot.
*•*Check connections, verify that they are tight and the coax is not damaged.
*•*Look for any splitters going to the TiVo & verify it is not connected backwards & not damaged.
*•*For more detailed troubleshooting on this issue, click on this link:http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/331/c/123,130/r_id/100041

*The DVR was working, but now the picture is frozen*
*•*Try changing channels several times.
*•*Press PAUSE, then PLAY.
*•*Unplug the network adapter, phone cord, or Ethernet cable from the back of the DVR, and then disconnect the power cord. Wait 15 seconds, and then connect the power cord again. You should see *'Welcome. Powering up... '* and the system should restart within a few minutes. When the DVR has finished restarting, reconnect the network adapter, phone cord or Ethernet cable.
*•*If the DVR is plugged into a power strip or surge protector, try plugging it directly into a wall socket. This may also solve the problem if the TiVo frequently reboots itself.
*•*If TiVo Central screen is frozen, try this: hit thumbs down, thumbs up, play play play. This will reload the GUI on the page. A common theory amongst TiVo Premiere users is that this issue may be caused by a software bug.

To verify if the Television is displaying the appropriate video source, use the Input, Source or TV/Video button on the TV's remote to change video sources.

How to verify that all cables connected to the DVR are detected:
~From TiVo Central, select Message & Settings→Settings→Video→Video Hookup

*Guide data and channels do not match.*
*•*The channel map is downloaded from the Headend by the CableCARD. The channel map lists the channel number and call sign for each channel. It also has the tuning frequency and program number for each channel. 
*•*Guide data is downloaded from the TiVo service by the DVR (Tribune Media Services provides Guide data). Guide data also contains the channel number and call sign. In addition, it has program listings for each channel and descriptions of every show.

If the wrong lineup was selected during the Guided Setup, the channel will not match what is displayed on the Guide data. An incorrect Node & Headend Code on your cable account can cause the CableCARD to download the wrong channel map even if the correct lineup was entered during the Guided Setup. Access Diagnostics and look for *Channel List Received:Yes*. If *No* is displayed, the channel map has not downloaded.

How to Locate the Software Version
*•*Press the TiVo button on the remote.
*•*Scroll down to Messages & Setup and press the SELECT button.
*•*Scroll down to System Information and press the SELECT button

To reach a CableCARD specialist at TiVo, call 1-866-986-8486


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

Excellent information, and very well done. Just a few suggestions:



> IMPORTANT -To receive encrypted channels, there must be Host & Data numbers on your cable account and paired to the correct card! TiVo will receive ALL channels except for cable VOD.


There are still a few cable systems out there who do not pair cable cards. Last sentance should be "TiVo can receive all channels (except for cable VOD) depending on Authorization."

Your next paragraph shoul indicate that the TiVo Premier can only use a single m-card.

Somewhere you should mention that the user should not fall for the excuse provided by the installer that it will take several hours for the channels to appear just so he can leave an unfinished job. Make him stay there until the job is done.

Under "Checking Signal Connections, step 2 says "if it is NO go to step 3". If it is YES where do I go. I think you want "If it is YES, the signal connection is OK. The NOs will fall to step 3.

I think it would also be usefull at the beginning to remind users that they should run Guided Setup several days before the cablecard install (selecting Install Cablecards later) to be sure that the TiVo is operating OK and to get the latest software downloaded.


----------



## crazi4tv (Nov 1, 2008)

jrm01~ Thanks for your input. I have made the changes that you suggested. All comments and suggestions are welcome. This will only benefit everyone


----------



## Stone1555 (Dec 19, 2008)

just my two cents and speaking from personal experience, if you don't have the Tivo setup and GS complete before the tech arrives they can and will reschedule.


----------



## HunkaBurninLove (Jan 29, 2007)

crazi4tv, this is a great guide. I have a Motorola Mcard and this was extremely helpful and got me up and running.

I installed my Mcard in my Tivo Premiere and just had Comcast "activate" it. I received the "regular" (FOX, NBC, CBS) HD programming but couldn't get my package HD (ESPN, FoodTV, TNT). After several chats and phone calls to Comcast (and looking at the Troubleshooting Guide on the Tivo web site), I had to get Comcast to pair my card (they had the wrong Host ID and Data ID in their system).

That still didn't work because I had "Auth: MP". After two calls to the Comcast Activation Center, a tech chat and Tivo reboot, the channels finally appeared.


----------



## crazi4tv (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm glad the guide helped you and I appreciate the feedback. Knowing that it is useful is worth the many, many hours of research and work I put into it.


----------



## HunkaBurninLove (Jan 29, 2007)

Your other comments on other threads was also helpful


----------



## crazi4tv (Nov 1, 2008)

I just recently added a Cablecard Overview section at the beginning of the guide which I thought would be helpful to those who are either new to using CableCARDs or would like more detailed information about them. 

As always, I appreciate comments or suggestions about this guide


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Great job, this should be a sticky if only for the consolidated list of possible values in the Network and Conditional Access screens.

The only other thing I'd like to see is the name(s) of the correct init 'hits' that the cableCo is supposed to send down to the card. We've all seen cases where they setup the card at the warehouse for a two-way cable DVR but the Tivo is one-way, so the card won't work.


----------



## crazi4tv (Nov 1, 2008)

slowbiscuit said:


> The only other thing I'd like to see is the name(s) of the correct init 'hits' that the cableCo is supposed to send down to the card. We've all seen cases where they setup the card at the warehouse for a two-way cable DVR but the Tivo is one-way, so the card won't work.


Hopefully I understood what you asked for. Towards the beginning of the guide, I added the definition for the cable signals - at least the best way that I could describe the purpose of them. Let me know if this is not what you meant.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

Great job on the guide. :up:

You might change the title to include the word CableCARD instead of just card. It would make it easier to find when searching Titles Only here on the forum.


----------



## crazi4tv (Nov 1, 2008)

CraigK ~ thanks for your great suggestion. Done.


----------

